#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Exchange Petrel Seismic to Sim with Petrel RE Course

## Albertmeine

I have the full training for Petrel Seismic to simulation course (2008) with dataset (Training powerpoint Slides for Petrel 2008 + dataset). I want Petrel RE course or Petrel Property Modelling Course (2008 powerpoint + Dataset). PM me if you are interested. I have a hardcopy Manual for Petrel RE, all I need is training slides.

See More: Exchange Petrel Seismic to Sim with Petrel RE Course

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Albertmeine,
I think if you share your course material it will be very helpful to this forum. No PM or exchange business should not be done in this forum. Otherwise the importance of the forum will be lost.
Thanks

----------


## pepe_gri

Hi Albertmeine,
Could you please share it with us....

all of you will be appreciated.....

Thank you so much.....

----------


## rancio

just post it....you will find interesting stuff here in the forum too......

----------


## dipak_m

Hi Albertmeine,
We are waiting for your posting.
Thanks

----------


## ashwin57

> I have the full training for Petrel Seismic to simulation course (2008) with dataset (Training powerpoint Slides for Petrel 2008 + dataset). I want Petrel RE course or Petrel Property Modelling Course (2008 powerpoint + Dataset). PM me if you are interested. I have a hardcopy Manual for Petrel RE, all I need is training slides.



Albertmeine you look like a businessman, so letz talk business now, I have what ever you have asked,  if I send it to you  what is the guarantee that you will send me petrel seismic to simulation course 2008 with dataset ??? so albertmine this is not the place for exchange please keep away from this site. you have thousands of webisites to try your luck.

----------


## Albertmeine

Interesting reply ashwin57, why don't you share your materials  :Big Grin:

----------


## barbod

You look newbie and still don't know our rules. You're not the first one and all members know how to deal with businessmen. Even if we don't have your requested material, the others will try to find and share.

----------


## ashwin57

> Interesting reply ashwin57, why don't you share your materials



No need to share albertmine, all these materials which I had mentioned is on this site. right from petrel 2007.1 to 2009.1 and the petrel user manuals are on this site. The Petrel course can be found at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and The petrel demodata of petrel 2007.2 is found at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
 data set of petrel 2007 works great with 2009.1 also.    so my dear  albertmine hard luck this time,  don t get fooled by thinking guyz on this website are fools,  better try your luck on other websites
__________________

  so if u want to flourish in your exchange business why dont u try other site. wish u best of luck in your business

----------


## ashwin57

> No need to share albertmine, all these materials which I had mentioned is on this site. right from petrel 2007.1 to 2009.1 and the petrel user manuals are on this site.   so if u want to flourish in your exchange business why dont u try other site. wish u best of luck in your business



The Petrel course can be found at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] The petrel demodata of petrel 2007.2 is found at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 data set of petrel 2007 works great with 2009.1 also. so albertmine don t get fooled by  thinking  guyz on this website are fools ,  better try your luck on other websites

----------


## ahmedm

thanks alot

----------


## jack

i will provide the course material for RE

----------


## Shakespear

Your Cool Jack  :Wink: 

See More: Exchange Petrel Seismic to Sim with Petrel RE Course

----------


## babak_pirouz

hi guys,

they are right i got alot of good stuff from here....lets share it with us

----------


## binnyoo7

plsssssss provide im in urgent need of ittttttt plssssssssssssssssss :Smile: ))))

----------


## geogeek

> The Petrel course can be found at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] The petrel demodata of petrel 2007.2 is found at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



The link appears to be broken... Any suggestions for 2009.1 manual

----------


## Shakespear

Where has this Albert character disappeared? Sounds like a trickster  :Smile:

----------


## anjumbukhari

where to find petrel 2008?

----------


## olevin

Yes i have petrel 2010.2
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## braindrain

> Yes i have petrel 2010.2
> Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com




please share for learners...............................!

----------


## tabassum

Please share the material.
ccoollest@gmail.com 

Thanks,
Tabassum

----------


## Aries

The link to the demodata for Petrel seems to be broken. Can somebody please upload the file or point us to where to download it. Thanks.

----------


## geopearl

Hello guys can anybody helps me to get a working demo for petrel 2009.1 , cuz once it's opened give me a debug error and i don't know why . Al though the petrel program opens perfectly , so i inferred the reason should be result from demo .
Anyway if anyone has a good demo for petrel 2009.1 or petrel2008 demo or even have a newer working version of the software such as petrel 2010.2 , plz send me the links urgently  or contact me at geopearl@hotmail.com  and really i'll appreciate that to u so much .

----------


## divyeshsurve

Dear Olevin
Pls share petrel 2010.2 with us....it will be helpful

----------


## savy

Hi guys please can someone help me with petrel 2009.1 demodata or any other useful demodata. pls pls pls am in dire need of it. Tanks

See More: Exchange Petrel Seismic to Sim with Petrel RE Course

----------


## jalilarab

thank you very much ashwin57! God bless you

----------


## savy

Hi guys please can someone help me with petrel 2009.1 demodata or any other useful demodata. pls pls pls am in dire need of it. Tanks

----------


## REGI_MAX

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## REGI_MAX

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bayan

Thank you REGI-MAX for your intersed post

----------


## abdou2403

the link connot be found? Could you reupload please.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

*Hi all;

Anybody can help to find these manuals;

Petrel 2010 - Introduction to Structural & Fault Analysis Module (RDR)
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Structural Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Workflow Editor and Uncertainty Analysis
Petrel 2010 - Applied Well Correlation
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Multipoint and Conditional Facies Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Data Management
Petrel 2010 - Fracture Modeling

regards*

----------


## abdou2403

*Hi all;

Anybody can help to find these manuals;

Petrel 2010 - Introduction to Structural & Fault Analysis Module (RDR)
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Structural Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Workflow Editor and Uncertainty Analysis
Petrel 2010 - Applied Well Correlation
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Multipoint and Conditional Facies Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Data Management
Petrel 2010 - Fracture Modeling

regards*

----------


## das9125

Guys,

Any chance someone will re-upload the training manuals for Petrel? Specifically the RE one. 
I appreciate it.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

